# Colonscopy - mixed advice



## dek_2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi,I am a 33 year old who has been suffering with pains in my left upper side (and centre) for almost one year. I have so far undergone a Endoscopy, chest X-ray and Ultra sound around the abdominal area - All have been clear.The main problem is the pains and my stools which very hard and dry. My GP has referred me as he thinks I could have diverticulitis. I do believe the pains are near or aligned with the bowel along between both sides of my ribs. There is no family history with bowel cancer or other type problems - and my consultation with a colorectal surgeon last week really confused me, as his view was that there was no value in this diagnostic procedure and he suggested increasing fibre, water intake and speaking to the doctor about referred pain (in my spine)!The pain persists and I have a scheduled colonoscopy in 2 weeks time. I want to find out what is causing the pain, and to rule something out is good, however if I follow the advice of the surgeon - I should do that without having this procedure! Does anyone have any thoughts on this?Thanks,Derek


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well a colorectal surgeon isn't really the specialist I would seek advice from with your symptoms. For future reference...A gastroenterologist would be much more appropriate. I would for sure get the colonscopy just to definitely rule out any other GI disorders or diseases.


----------



## dek_2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.The meeting with the consultant was arranged by the National Health Service, so I couldn't influence who I got to see!The consultant who performed the endoscopy suggested a flexible sigmoidoscopy. I am fine to have the colonoscopy, however most medicial professionals don't feel it's necessary.The only concern I have with the process is the sedation part, as this seems to carry the most risks! I am considering having it without sedation!? Does anyone have any experience of that or recommendations?Thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Flex sig is ok. It is a look at just the sigmoid (end of descending colon) though.IMHO The colonoscopy goes MUCH smoother for you and for the Dr's when one is sedated. It can be painful without it. But some people are willing to go through that to avoid sedation. For me?? It's not worth going through the pain. I perferred them to take their time... take a good look and get their biopsies with ZERO input from me. I figured.... they are the professionals... LOL And if I was awake there was a REAL good chance that I would be distracting to them to say the very least.







So I have opted for the sedation twice now and have done very well both times. It was like I blinked and they were telling me it was over.


----------



## dek_2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Really appreciate your reply.I spoke to the surgeon scheduled to perform the procedure and he really wasn't too concerned with my condition. He did state for total peace of mind to carry on with the procedure, but he stated that he won't recommend a colonoscopy as the first step with the symptoms I have.I really don't want to have the procedure unless it's neccesary, and so will delay and see if my condition improves to decide the next steps.Thanks again for your help.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok good! Let us know how you do!


----------



## yousaf (Jul 25, 2013)

hey dear it is big problem this age today people are living and eating very bad things these all things are bad for their life, i think living for long,, walking is best exercise in this world, please take exericsie and walk now i am going to tell about one article and site site name is http://www.themedicalinformation.com/smoking-and-quitting-smoking-facts/ i found very help full in medical treatment and advice please all doctor visit it, nowi am going to start words of article that i donated to this site only http://www.themedicalinformation.com/smoking-and-quitting-smoking-facts/

Excellent piece.of http://www.themedicalinformation.com/smoking-and-quitting-smoking-facts/ I would add that for individuals, families and whole communities, a sense of autonomy, identity and a degree of meaningful control in their lives are essential requirements. For DAVOS participants that poses the question - 'To what degree are institutions such as multinational financial interests and corporations willing to cede an element of their power back to democratic institutions in those countries where they at present conduct their activities on a - at the very best - asocial basis? http://www.themedicalinformation.com/smoking-and-quitting-smoking-facts/

A contemporary example of the issue is in the UK and other democratic jurisdictions where, int he wake of financial collapse and the Great Recession, elected politicians are seeking a re-arrangement of governance and ethics on senior executives' remuneration, domestic taxation avoidance etc. This all in the pursuit of more equitable and socially cohesive arrangements between big business and society (very much in the mode of Adam Smith's 'The Moral Sentiments'). The response of several large corporate organisations has been for their to executives to retort with 'well if you want a remuneration and taxation system that can be better justified in business and social equity terms, me and my company will move elsewhere'.


----------

